# Anyone have a guide to change the thermostat and flush the heater core?



## michaelvanle (Jul 9, 2006)

The heater in the 93 Maxima is not working  . It'll randomly come on like once a month but that's about it.

Someone mentioned that the thermostat may need replacing, so I might as well buy a new one. Is it even available at the dealership for a car this old, and how much is it?

Also, anyone know how to flush the "heater core"? I don't even know where it is or anything like that.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

PS - the AC works fine, but the heat is dead.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

hey i just changed my t-stat. lol yea the t-stat is available at any parts store. I got mine for $15. Here this might help too. go to autozone.com, click "repair info"-->vehicle repair guides-->1994-->nissan/datsun-->maxima-->engine & engine overhaul
-->thermostat.


----------



## 123 (Oct 31, 2006)

agreed, autozone is definitely the way to go. the best, however is owning your own haynes manual. they are good for quick reference and they also show things like doing drum brakes in picture format rather than reading the steps (this is for noobs, but it's an excellent way to learn, it's how i did it.)


----------



## mataluir (Jul 26, 2005)

*heater not working in 93 maxima*

I have the same problem. Replaced thermostat with NAPA part and now engine overheats and heater works intermittently. Flushed heater core and hoses to the radiator, no change.

I will let you know when I find out what fixes my problem and ask that you do the same.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

there have been reports of bad aftermarket thermostats


----------

